# iPazzPort Air Mouse Keyboard Review



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

*iPazzPort Review by JasonPCtech*

*Are you looking for a HTPC remote solution?*onder:

_I present to you the iPazzPort Fly/Air Mouse Keyboard with IR Remote_ 
(Model KP-810-16)
Made by Unisen Group








I found this Remote listed of eBay HERE. for 37.99 shipped USPS in 3days from AZ to ME.
Unlike most Asian gadgets this listing shipped from a US address,

Unisen LLC
1664 E.Florence Blvd.
Ste 4-406
Casa Grande, AZ 85122-4779

*OK on to the details,* I have owned many remotes and input devices over 100, My needs are as follows:

*Work with Windows7 MCE.* (it works with 2000/XP/Vista/&/CE as well as Linux-MacOS-Android PC or set top box with USB not bluetooth or iOS)
*Replace one or more remotes 90% of the time.* (I may never touch my TV remote again now. and this presents a total solution for my HTPC and near 90% of AVR needs)
*Rechargeable or last more than a month daily usage.* (Based on the similar Rii I would assume yes.)
*Durable enough to last a year or more.* (once again based on the Rii yes I think so.)
*Replace a mouse preferring Gyroscopic.* (Yup, perfect!)



*Doe’s it work?*
Yes really well. 
In fact for the money I would buy 2 or 3 just in case. (if they get popular the price may go up)

Your getting a Keyboard with Media function keys 2.4 GHz 30ft range 15+- with IR. 

A learning remote for 2 more devices and a Gyroscopic mouse that works as well as Gyropoint’s expensive devices. 

Don’t forget a micro USB dongle that can store inside the unit, a common Nokia Li-ion (BL-4C) battery and a unique USB charge cable that lets you still use the port. 
See my video link below for more details!

*What’s not to like?*
I don’t like the snap on back cover. I use a guitar pick or a Credit card to open it but it seems flimsy.

The mouse buttons are reversed just need to get used to that I guess.

The red back light toggles on with a function key but you also have to toggle it off manually.

Perhaps make it slightly bigger 10-20% all around. But in doing that extra weight could make it LESS durable because light remotes are less apt to break. Vision is a issue for me but fortunately hard buttons can be memorized or roughed for indexing.

Gyroscopic remotes can take a day or two to get used to if you have never had one before. Your either using your wrist *or* using your forearm to move them one or the other depending on sensitivity. This one lets you choose 2 grip positions that's really cool. 

*I have links*




Note: Sorry about being mostly out of frame and I did not do a 2nd video showing pointer action, others have covered that well on YouTube.

More images here

PDF User Manual 

*Features* from http://www.ipazzport.com/16.html

　　
82 keys handheld style keyboard
　　Ultra sensitive 3 axial Gyro-sensor , Use as point and click no mouse is required for simple portable operation.it is convenience to operate in horizontal and vertical mode for game and typing.
　　Multi-language supporting
　　2 mode Ir learning function: Quick learning IR codes from original remotes, can be paired with any home IR device
　　Special keys for supporting Google TV set top box
　　Unique Page up and Page down key for presentation
　　Backlighting: Makes text entry effortless even in low light.
　　Plug and play: no need to install software.
　　Freedom pairing
　　Mini USB dongle, inside case.It is convenient for carring
　　Windows Multimedia Control
　　2.4G : Enjoy long-range wireless control from up to 10 metre (33 feet) away
　　5 in 1: 2.4g air mouse, 3 axial Gyro-sensor, wireless keyboard and 2 mode IR learning remote.
　　Real QWERTY full function mini keyboard with more defined buttons.
　　Full Function keys (F1 to F12) and Multi-Media Key (Play, Pause, Next, Previous, Mute, Volume Up, Volume Down).
　　Build-in rechargeable Li-ion batteries: Last longer up to two weeks between charges.
　　Short recharge time: Around two hours can fully charge the battery.
　　Indication light: Multiple indication lights for signal, data transmission and power.

*System Requirements*
　　Android PC OS(Google TV) , Mac OS, Linux(Debian-3.1,Redhat-9.0 Ubuntu-8.10 Fedora-7.0 tested), Windows (all) with USB port.

*Specification*

　　Operating distance: 10 meters
　　Model: 2.4G RF
　　Battery capacity:800mA
　　Transmitting power: Max +4dBm
　　Working voltage: 3.3V
　　Working current: <150mA
　　Charge voltage: 4.2V~5.05V
　　Charge current: <350mA
　　Sleep current: <1mA
　　Dimension: 110 X 65 X 13 mm
　　Weight: 70g
　　Color: black

*Package Contents*

　　fly/air mouse Mini Wireless Keyboard
　　USB Dongle
　　USB Charging Cable
　　User's Manual
　　Unit weight: 223g
　　Size: 183 x 115 x 43 mm

Thanks for viewing, Jason :T


----------

